# Racing On Peanuts?????????



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just read a few articles tonight on Racing on Peanuts!!!!!!!!! Was curious how many racers use feed Peanuts heavy before the big races????? What I read, sounds like peanuts are the perfect food!!!!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been trying to get my bird to eat peanuts but so far no go. No Peanuts no Corn I have some pickie eaters.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine love peanuts. Give them a little while to get used to them, and they will love'em. Are you feeding spanish, or a larger kind?

I like to give mine peanuts before races as well. Every once in a while, I'll also give them a couple as a treat while I'm waiting to release them on a training toss. So then the whole group of them are sticking their heads between the dowels, to eat my fingers  Apparently if they eat my fingers, they will magically turn into peanuts.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Peanuts are great I give mine a few for the short races and let them fill up for the 400 and over. One thing you need to do is get a creat with dowels on the side and get the used to drinking. They need to know to get a drink befor the race you don't want them to come home with muddy feet.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Peanuts are great I give mine a few for the short races and let them fill up for the 400 and over. One thing you need to do is get a creat with dowels on the side and get the used to drinking. They need to know to get a drink befor the race you don't want them to come home with muddy feet.
> Dave


I don't understand what you mean by that, can you further explain please?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Shipping crates on the races have dowels so the birds can stick their heads through them to drink before they are released. If they have had some experience with drinking in the crate (example - give them water before releasing on a training toss, to sort of simulate a race), then they will be much more comfortable with doing it. We give ours water while we are waiting for the trailer to come pick the birds up. A few of them will drink, and the rest will just look at it.

And of course if they don't get around to drinking before it's time to liberate, then on the longer races, they will more than likely pitstop. A good way to tell if they did that, is if their feet are dirty. Especially if it had rained recently.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Tray mashing your peanuts up a bit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons love peanuts. They aren't taking them because they don't know what they are. If you chop them up a bit, and mix with their feed, they will eventually try them. Once they try them, they will love them, and flock to you when you take out a jar of chopped peanuts. Try it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Pigeons love peanuts. They aren't taking them because they don't know what they are. If you chop them up a bit, and mix with their feed, they will eventually try them. Once they try them, they will love them, and flock to you when you take out a jar of chopped peanuts. Try it.


Please everyone be careful with peanuts....we think that's what gave our bird (who loves and was getting peanuts daily) xanthomatosis. Racers probably burn off a lot more calories and fat...but please use peanuts cautiously.--Cindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

xanthomatosis is a metabolic disorder. I don't think that peanuts as such would cause it. But if you had it, than anything with a lot of fat in it, such as peanuts could cause a build up of fat in the system. I think that peanuts should be given in moderation anyway, as a treat.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> xanthomatosis is a metabolic disorder. I don't think that peanuts as such would cause it. But if you had it, than anything with a lot of fat in it, such as peanuts could cause a build up of fat in the system. I think that peanuts should be given in moderation anyway, as a treat.


Totally agree with the comment that they should be given as a treat and in moderation.Too many peanuts will result in fat unfit birds.Yes they love them , but try to feed sparingly.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

When feeding high fat such as peanuts you should also feed high carb grains...


----------

